# where to buy white rubik's cube



## LeftoverLinguine (Jul 23, 2006)

Does anyone know where I can get a white cube other than the rubik's site, because they seem to be out of stock.


----------



## MasterofRubix (Jul 24, 2006)

well first of all, what do you mean by a white cube? second of all, if you dont intend to buy the cube on the internet, I can suggest some toy stores, but itll depend on your location.


----------



## LeftoverLinguine (Jul 24, 2006)

The white DIY is what I meant.
This one https://secure.rubiks.com/lvl3/index_lvl3.c...sic&lvl4=cubwkt


----------



## Richard (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm having the same problem. I want a white DIY but it's all sold out on that site. I live in colorado, so if anyone knows of a toy store in colorado that sells them please let me know, that would be awesome. Thanks


----------

